# Upgrading from Postfix 2.4.14,1



## dougs (Jun 5, 2011)

Postfix 2.4 is no longer supported and thus is not in the ports. I failed to get around to upgrading before that version was removed from the ports just recently. Since I use portmaster, I cannot use:

```
# portmaster -o mail/postfix mail/postfix24
```

as the postfix24 port does not exist.

What's the best way to upgrade to mail/postfix under this circumstance?

~Doug


----------



## dougs (Jun 5, 2011)

```
# pkg_info
<snip>
postfix-2.4.14,1    A secure alternative to widely-used Sendmail
<snip>
#
```

Should I *pkg_delete -f postfix-2.4.14,1* and *make install* from /usr/ports/mail/postfix and then *portmaster -rR mail/postfix*?

~Doug


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2011)

Try using the installed package name instead of the port's category/name as the second argument to *portmaster -o*. This is what the manual actually suggests. If that doesn't work, go the route you suggested in the previous post.


----------



## dougs (Jun 5, 2011)

*portmaster -o mail/postfix postfix-2.4.14,1* appears to have worked. I tried rebuilding the postfix dependencies (*postmaster -r postfix*) thereafter and all appears to be fine.

Thanks!

~Doug


----------

